# South chagrin reservation?



## musclebeach22

Does anyone fish the south reservation? And if so, has anyone had much luck lately? Its a stone throw away from the house but never new if it produced any good numbers. P.m. me if necessary.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dipthekid

Never fished it but if you do, I want to check it out too!


----------



## bdawg

It never produced any fish until 2 years ago when the gates mills dam blew out. I checked it out after the dam blew and there were some fish there spawning in the one spot I checked. I couldn't get them to bite, they were too "busy" to be disturbed!


----------



## Kastmaster93

Yes they haven't been able to reach South reservation until 2 years ago. I am in Solon and so close that I had to try it, and quite a pleasant surprise. A few nice runs and pools holding decent numbers of fish willing to bite
Kast


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick

I fished it for bass and stuff a handfull of times but this was before the dam broke. Really want to fish it for steelhead but just haven't gotten to doing it yet.


----------



## Bent Rod

Its held fish for many years. Not crazy numbers, but enough to enjoy the solitude and leave with a big grin. I fished above daniels before it broke and above gates mills before it broke. March is a good month for the upper areas before they hit the gravel.


----------



## TheUkrainian

I live on the edge of Mayfield/Gates Mills so I usually go to the N. Chagrin Reservation, but I often to go the S. Chagrin to hike and take pictures. I've seen quite a few fishermen down there. The main spots I remember seeing people fishing were just north of Miles Rd, and north of Jackson (there are fields there with small parking lots). Unfortunately I am still 0-2 (lost 1 medium one and 1 larger one) for steelhead on a fly rod, and have caught 2 decent sized ones drifting with my spinning rod.


----------



## jtm

My first steelhead ever came last April in that area! I was trying for some early season smallmouth and caught it on a bass tube. Not sure who was more surprised me or the fish. Nice male. Been hooked ever since but still learning. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## musclebeach22

Anyone want to fish the south reservation with me this week?


----------



## rockriv

What days are you considering heading out?


----------



## musclebeach22

Really, any day this week is fine. Might head out tomorrow and try get familiar with this stretch of the river.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockriv

im good to head out tomorrow. I'm not able to till around 2ish if that works. be a bit warmer by then anyways.


----------



## musclebeach22

I would only be able to stay out until 2...work evening shift.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bdawg

I'm going to try the south chagrin reservation tomorrow morning. Anyone want to join me? I've only tried for steelhead about 8 times so I'll just be throwing some junk in the pools to see what hits! 

What part of the pools should I target? I usually target current seams and tailouts for smallies but haven't had much success to steelies. Do they like faster water than smallies?


----------



## snag

i was out on thursday in that area, water is clearing and dropping, mid 30,s water temps, and slow to rise with the cloud cover this week plus the cold nites aren,t helping at all.need a warm rain to get some fish in.


----------



## bdawg

Fished for 5 hours at the south chagrin reservation. Got there at the crack of dawn, used a jig & maggots. Got nothing. Saw a few in a small pool, but they wouldn't hit anything. Was a nice day though!


----------

